# pictures of duck/goose mounts



## TSS Caddis

Don't think I've posted this one before either:


----------



## adam bomb

Very nice mounts Gene


----------



## Dahmer

TSS Caddis said:


> Picked up Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a long tail of a different variety that I finally got around to taking a picture of:


 Very nice! Joe did a awesome job on that old squaw!


----------



## ThumbDweller

Just got our eiders back from Cal McLeod




















Same bird, I just took the pic of drake alone after we put the band back on.


----------



## someone11

All mounts done by my uncle, John Clevenger, contact me for info.

My buffy mount, its not a perfect color buffy but its about the memories for me.



















My double banded/reward band drake mallard. Was only 4 months old (tagged) when I shot him, made for some nice and shiny bands.


----------



## ggrybas

someone11 said:


> All mounts done by my uncle, John Clevenger, contact me for info.
> 
> My buffy mount, its not a perfect color buffy but its about the memories for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My double banded/reward band drake mallard. Was only 4 months old (tagged) when I shot him, made for some nice and shiny bands.


I really like that mallard mount!

-Greg


----------



## AR34

bump


----------



## TSS Caddis

New bird. Pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Dahmer

TSS Caddis said:


> New bird. Pic doesn't do it justice.


Very nice! So where's the can?


----------



## TSS Caddis

Having a hard time getting good lighting to take a pic. Exposure on phone is getting all wacky.


----------



## layedout

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish patroll

here is a couple recent mounts


----------



## fish patroll




----------



## fish patroll




----------



## fish patroll




----------



## fish patroll




----------



## schuttie2121

The two pins I just got back this month...shot them both last year on lsc during the two day late season hunt...the black was shot on lsc the previous year on the two day late season hunt... the blue and the ross were shot in missouri during spring snow goose hunt...and the snow was shot in the thumb


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

schuttie2121 said:


> The two pins I just got back this month...shot them both last year on lsc during the two day late season hunt...the black was shot on lsc the previous year on the two day late season hunt... the blue and the ross were shot in missouri during spring snow goose hunt...and the snow was shot in the thumb


those pin's are absolutely perfect. thanks for posting.


----------



## MFPS

Layedout - That is sweet! Where did that idea come from?


----------



## layedout

MFPS said:


> Layedout - That is sweet! Where did that idea come from?


Ah i kind of just came up with it. Thank you for the complement, it's much better in person.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hunters Edge

They did not come out to well lets try this again.


----------



## taysteeed

not perfect but will always remember the hunts! guys ripped me a new one when i first got them back and posted them on here. (ps. and i love them):coolgleam


----------



## Kennybks

Nothing exotic, but Mallard, Widgeon and Pintail was my mainstay/must have mounts. The Pintail is a superb mount that really is my favorite.

The Pintail was taken in the 2-day LATE season a few years ago. 
The Widgeon was taken off a farm pond in KS about three or four years ago.


----------



## AR34

Hunters Edge said:


> They did not come out to well lets try this again.


I like these!! the multi mounts are the dung in my opinion. NICE


----------



## TSS Caddis

limige said:


> does anyone have an old one done with the fake water? how does it hold up over the years? yellow?
> 
> i've got a redhead which should be about ready to pick up. being done on a fake rock. the idea i had was to get a large display case roughly 4'Lx2'Wx2'H or longer and setup a fake shoreline, gravel shore with some divers. i shot a black duck sitting in the freezer for him next. thought about setting the black in fake water and the red up on the shore, but i worry how the fake water looks over the years.
> 
> i plan on sealing it up because dust is the worst enemy and lighting it. something i can add to in the years to come, i'm hoping to add something every year till i need to move on, next would be an endtable or coffe table i think.


I have one that is probably 20 years old and the acrylic is still clear.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl

Just got this one back from last season. Jack Miner band, so had to have it mounted. I am a little disappointed in it, or is it just me?


----------



## TSS Caddis

I'd be happy with it.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy

Im with gene on this one. It not world class but it isnt to bad at all. Ive seen much, much worse!


----------



## Chawazz

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/117405

hmm, forgot how to post photos


----------

